# Best road for driving through Spain



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

We will be driving from Santander to Estepona and wondered which was the best route to take as google has a few suggestions.
We would like the straightest route with the smoothest roads. For example, how much would taking the toll roads be? should we avoid them?
We would also stop half way for the night and so where is the best place to stop? avoiding driving into Madrid?
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

emjeast said:


> We will be driving from Santander to Estepona and wondered which was the best route to take as google has a few suggestions.
> We would like the straightest route with the smoothest roads. For example, how much would taking the toll roads be? should we avoid them?
> We would also stop half way for the night and so where is the best place to stop? avoiding driving into Madrid?
> Thanks


here's one route ViaMichelin routes from Santander to Estepona

you can play around with it for different routes


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The best roads are those covered in tarmac. Seriousl, Michelin probably offer the best route guides and you can change a lot of parameters. You say about avoiding Madrid. Don't. It is an amazing city and escpecailly awesome to drive through. I've done it twice and althought the average speed of 60 is a bit daunting, you always seem to come out of it on the correct road...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> here's one route ViaMichelin routes from Santander to Estepona
> 
> you can play around with it for different routes


This is definitely your best option. We came this way when we moved here - it will take you about 12 hours I guess, maybe less if you put your foot down. There are no tolls until you get to Seville, you avoid Madrid and you can do a halfway stop at the beautiful city of Salamanca. Badajoz and Caceres are also nice places to stop over, and a bit cheaper.


----------

